# PlumbedCrazy.com - Share your pics



## TruePlumbing (Nov 23, 2014)

We just set a simple site to share *plumbing hacks* and other crazy photos and already have a number of plumbers sharing their photographs.

Our goal is to ever remind homeowners to ALWAYS call a professional plumber for their plumbing and drain needs.

There are a few ways to share photos:

Email them to *plumbedcrazy at outlook.com
*
Upload directly at *www.PlumbedCrazy.com*

Upload directly on FaceBook at *www.facebook.com/plumbedcrazy
*
Tweet them to *@PlumbedCrazy*


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

that is a great idea..... wish I would have thought of it....

can I somehow get linked to you through face book??


----------



## TruePlumbing (Nov 23, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> that is a great idea..... wish I would have thought of it....
> 
> can I somehow get linked to you through face book??


Sure thing just go and like and follow us at https://www.facebook.com/plumbedcrazy

You can do the same on Twitter at www.twitter.com/plumbedcrazy


----------



## TruePlumbing (Nov 23, 2014)

We are thinking about getting tshirts made. What do you all think?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I take XL, send me one please


----------



## TruePlumbing (Nov 23, 2014)

plumbdrum said:


> I take XL, send me one please



We're still looking for a vendor that will make one at a time and send out for us.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

TruePlumbing said:


> We're still looking for a vendor that will make one at a time and send out for us.


http://www.zazzle.com/create


----------



## TruePlumbing (Nov 23, 2014)

plbgbiz said:


> http://www.zazzle.com/create



Thanks!


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

I need 4 XL and I would take one also


----------



## TruePlumbing (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks to those that have already shared their 'Crazy' plumbing photos. Please keep them coming. 

Four ways to do so:

Email them to *plumbedcrazy at outlook.com
*
Upload directly at *www.PlumbedCrazy.com*

Upload directly on FaceBook at *www.facebook.com/plumbedcrazy*

Tweet them to @PlumbedCrazy

Thanks,
Stefan and Chuck


----------



## TruePlumbing (Nov 23, 2014)

. . .


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

:blink::whistling2: Is this spam?

Hey True... Question for you...

Does the filter go on the inlet or, return side of a boiler?


----------



## TruePlumbing (Nov 23, 2014)

Redwood said:


> :blink::whistling2: Is this spam?
> 
> Hey True... Question for you...
> 
> Does the filter go on the inlet or, return side of a boiler?


I honestly don't know the correct answer as I've never worked on a boiler. We don't see that sort of equipment in Raleigh, NC. Please feel free to call or check-up on my credentials as a licensed plumber.




Stefan Smith
True Plumbing Co.
(919)262-5282
http://www.plumbtrue.com


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

TruePlumbing said:


> I honestly don't know the correct answer as I've never worked on a boiler. We don't see that sort of equipment in Raleigh, NC. Please feel free to call or check-up on my credentials as a licensed plumber.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because you insisted, I checked your credentials. Stefan Jerome Smith Jr (owner) True Plumbing. 
Pulled 55 permits since 2007 (must of then repipe).
License: Plumbing Class I P-1#29348
Also checked in NC website and this is what I found: No records found....:whistling2:


----------

